# Water spots/residue on Window



## ispeakthetruth (May 18, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone have had this problem with water spots on there window? Have tried- windex, lime away. No good.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Try plain old vinegar and a bit of elbow grease. It should safely remove the calcium spots.

I've never had such a problem on my windshields, but I live in an area with real hard water and vinegar is what we use on glass and other stuff around here to get rid of calcium build-up.

I think I'd soak a small towel in the vinegar water and just lay it on the windshield and let it soak for a bit. When you're satisfied with the area you've cleaned then move on to the next area.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you park near a sprinkler system that sprays water on your windows? Some water sources contain high mineral content. Hot sun cooks it in even worse.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Piss on it and the scrub...will vanish


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i'm not joking about this

get some #0000 steel wool and buff the windows thoroughly with the windows dry

this is an old truck driver trick for the cleanest streak free windows ever, just make sure you have factory glass and no added tint on the windows.

if you have tint, use " invisible glass" sold at auto stores


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Tooth paste it also takes the fog from head lights


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you park near a sprinkler system that sprays water on your windows? Some water sources contain high mineral content. Hot sun cooks it in even worse.


The water pumped through my sprinkleris is treated sewage. So those spots on my windows are dried poop


----------



## autoshine (Apr 30, 2019)

Zaino "Z-12 Clear-View Glass Polish" will work. Only sold online at Zaino Show Car Polish Products.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Another vote for vinegar.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

A spray bottle of invisible glass cleaner, some throw away rags (old shirts with holes in them for bird poop) and microfiber towels.


----------

